

Apple Admits iTunes Download Cloud Error, Restricting Some Content Downloads - websagir
http://www.techieapps.com/apple-admits-itunes-download-cloud-error-restricting-some-content-downloads/
If you have been stuck with your Apple TV displaying an error message, each time you try to play iTunes, each time you try to play iTunes in the cloud content, for instance your latest favorite TV show etc, you must know that you are not the only one who has been left stranded.
======
Piskvorrr
That seems to be an inaccurate title, on the account of a misplaced comma:
"Apple Admits iTunes Download Cloud Error, Restricting Some Content Downloads"
seems to mean "Apple admits that there is an error, _and in response_ is
restricting downloads"; you probably meant "Apple Admits iTunes Download Cloud
Error Restricting Some Content Downloads" - "Apple admits there is an error
_which_ is the cause of restricting downloads".

The story itself is interesting, though.

